# Stahls� Offers Heat Transfer Foil In 12 New Colors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Heat Transfer Foil In 12 New Colors*

Easily add bling to any design with Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil. With the recent addition of 12 new colors, bringing the total to 26, you can match school colors for spiritwear, corporate colors for logos, and go crazy creating fun new fashion and novelty wear. 

The new colors are bright gold, black, navy, maroon, coral, kiwi, silver pixie dust, silver waterfall, silver champagne, silver cracked ice, silver scales, and light rose.

The metallic-finish foil can be used on top of screen printed ink and plastisol transfers or applied by itself using CAD-CUT® Adhesive. It comes in a 12-inch width in 25-foot or 200-foot rolls. For best results, do not use as a base layer in multicolor designs and wash inside out in cold water. Let air dry.

To view on the website, go to http://tinyurl.com/stahls-newfoils

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

